# The Black Phoenix



## ukslingshots (Nov 11, 2010)

The Black Phoenix with double Thera-Band Gold Hunter Bands from Fish of Hunter Catapults. I glued two bits of multipex together with wood glue. Twenty four hours later after the glue had time to set i started the long job of shaping and sanding.
This took 7 hours to shape, sand, stain and wax.

Thank you to Joerg Spave for his great designs and everyone else here on Slingshotforum.com


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

love it

congrats


----------



## ukslingshots (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks GreyOwl


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

wow, this one is great!!!


----------



## zille (Oct 25, 2010)

wow...what a beautiful approach to the phoenix...perfection.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

that's very very good.


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice !

Xav


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Great job!

The Phoenix with the fir cone shaped handle is now my favourite design. Perfect hammer grip ergonomics, low fork, wide enough so fork hits won't ever happen. The frame is very small and pocketable, yet super strong.

This is a slingshot reduced to the core. Y shaped, but with a fork angle that you won't find in a natural, and a handle that is thicker in the middle than naturals will usually allow. No curves, just straight lines.

Jörg


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

nice work mate.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats a really good job, and i love the colour, jeff


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

That looks amazing and i love the colour


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Very nice piece. I bit is a great shooter. Have you tried it already?? Saludos,


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I think when one is inspired by another designer's work must be done with justice and good effort, you have not done more than justice, I was excellent mi amigo.


----------



## Rock and Shoot (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow! That's a great looking slingshot... The shape, the finish, everything! Excellent work.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

May I ask a dumb question? How do Joerg and yourself achieve the palm swell?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know how UKslingshots works, but what I do is to laminate two or sometimes three pieces of wood together, then I take the rasp and work out the swell.

It is like Michelangelo, who saw David in the big marble block and simply removed everything that did not look like him...

Jörg


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

The outstanding beauty lies in the simplicity and yet perfect relations both of it's shape and dimensions







! Great work







!

 greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

*"Jörg's design with Fish's hunter bands." *what a perfect combination....


----------



## Hunter Gatherer (Nov 17, 2010)

I love it


----------



## ukslingshots (Nov 11, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> May I ask a dumb question? How do Joerg and yourself achieve the palm swell?


Recurve Master i do it the same way as Joerg to create the palm swell. There is a lot of sanding LOL


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's one of the best implementations of the design that I have ever had the pleasure of seeing.


----------

